# Monica Lewinsky - June, 2009



## Observer (Jun 29, 2009)

Just to prove how well chubby girls can hold their looks, here is a June, 2009, photo of America's favorite ex-Jenny Craig spokesperson.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jun 29, 2009)

Monica is awesome, a real hottie!!!




Observer said:


> Just to prove how well chubby girls can hold their looks, here is a June, 2009, photo of America's favorite ex-Jenny Craig spokesperson.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 29, 2009)

ehhh if she was only heavier.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 29, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> ehhh if she was only heavier.



Somebody wants a beating.

Monica looks great. I love the bag she's carrying and her hair always looks together. I hope she is doing well.


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 29, 2009)

And she's with Alan Cumming! I'm so jealous of her.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah..LOVE ALan Cumming...........how does he know Monica, I wonder?????


----------



## RayanamiNGE (Jun 29, 2009)

She'll always be a hottie!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 29, 2009)

I saw the thread title and thought she'd died. Yeah, I love Monica.:wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Jun 29, 2009)

Monica is gorgeous, what a beauty. She looks so healthy. I love her hair also.


----------



## BigCutieSteph (Jun 29, 2009)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I saw the thread title and thought she'd died. Yeah, I love Monica.:wubu:



I thought she died also. Lol. She looks gorgeous


----------



## PrncssNicole (Jun 29, 2009)

I love Monica, she looks great. Bill Clinton was kinda sexy back in the day when the "scandal" went down.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 29, 2009)

Hold her looks?...huh? Look put together?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 29, 2009)

I thought she was a lovely lady all those years ago and she's still very pretty now.

I wish her well and hope she manages to to enjoy some semblance of a "normal" life, whatever that is.


Dennis


----------



## Canonista (Jun 29, 2009)

She was always very pretty, but there's one too many males in that photo.

(His back tire needs air. Maybe he can step out and inflate it while the photog gets a better, dude-free, picture.)


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 29, 2009)

Canonista said:


> She was always very pretty, but there's one too many males in that photo.
> 
> (His back tire needs air. Maybe he can step out and inflate it while the photog gets a better, dude-free, picture.)



it's called cropping

ask your family


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 29, 2009)

Scorching hot. Great bike helmet. What are they carrying in the bags tho? We need to know.


----------



## SparkGirl (Jun 29, 2009)

*Is it just me, or does Monica look pregnant in that photo??????*


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 29, 2009)

Do you think maybe it's a baby in the bag?


----------



## mossystate (Jun 29, 2009)

Unless babies cooking look like long draped things...I am pretty sure it is the shirt. *L* I don't see any kind of bump...well, except for the two up north there.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 29, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> *Is it just me, or does Monica look pregnant in that photo??????*



I look wayyyyy more pregnant than she does....and I'm not :doh:


I'm glad that article didn't trash her.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 29, 2009)

PrncssNicole said:


> went down.



Ha! Freudian slip.


----------



## SparkGirl (Jun 30, 2009)

*I stand by my initial claim, I think the girl looks pregnant, and I don't mean her boobie-bumps or her purse haha.*


----------



## Seth Warren (Jun 30, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> it's called cropping
> 
> ask your family



Because of the man's position in the photo, a manipulation other than cropping is required to properly remove him. Perhaps a re-render of the background while cutting and pasting Monica from the old render to the new one, for starters...

I'll cede the floor to someone who has more skill with Photoshop than I do.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 30, 2009)

Seth Warren said:


> Because of the man's position in the photo, a manipulation other than cropping is required to properly remove him. Perhaps a re-render of the background while cutting and pasting Monica from the old render to the new one, for starters...
> 
> I'll cede the floor to someone who has more skill with Photoshop than I do.



It worked for me. 

View attachment 66480


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 30, 2009)

Monica Lewinsky:kiss2:... the best thing Clinton ever did. Erm, no pun intended.


----------



## lypeaches (Jun 30, 2009)

She looks fantastic! It always frosted me that comediens would make so many disparaging jokes about her looks and her size... I always thought she was very pretty.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 30, 2009)

Has Lewinsky changed her look once in the last decade? She's like a walking, talking 1998.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ekim said:


> Has Lewinsky changed her look once in the last decade? She's like a walking, talking 1998.



I'd still bang her.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 30, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> ehhh if she was only heavier.



Actually, she's hot and healthy as is!


----------



## Shosh (Jun 30, 2009)

Ekim said:


> Has Lewinsky changed her look once in the last decade? She's like a walking, talking 1998.



Have you changed your look since then? I think she is beautiful just the way she is.


----------



## Laura2008 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ekim said:


> Has Lewinsky changed her look once in the last decade? She's like a walking, talking 1998.



I was thinking the same thing. She doesn't look a day older then she did 10 years ago. I want to know what kind of anti aging products she's using!


----------



## grubnboy (Jul 1, 2009)

Ol Slick Willy has some good taste. 

GIGGITY!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 1, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> Monica Lewinsky:kiss2:... the best thing Clinton ever did. Erm, no pun intended.



hey now, he was the best president in the last 20 years.....considering who came before and after (and even now) that's not saying much but still lol.

Slick Willy's the man, and Monica is gorgeous


----------



## Tania (Jul 1, 2009)

I miss the '90s, Monica and all!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 1, 2009)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Actually, she's hot and healthy as is!



Again your preference. The only thing I can honestly find "wrong" with her are the trap jaw teeth.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 1, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> And she's with Alan Cumming! I'm so jealous of her.



That's the first thing I thought of when I saw the pic too!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 2, 2009)

Tania said:


> I miss the '90s, Monica and all!



Me too even though I was like 5.


----------



## Adrian (Jul 3, 2009)

I had always considered Monica Lewinsky as an attractive MS-BBW.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

COR! Is what i actually thought! 
When she came to Glasgow for her book signing, me and my friend from college went dressed up as bill clinton! Ahh..we were young.. We had cigars and everything!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 3, 2009)

hahahahashah NO fucking way!! This is us!!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenstills/sets/72057594123537334/
I was wondering for a moment because i couldnt remember my hair.. then i remember i had red fake braids and an undercut.. and i totally remembered my wee pal there!! hahaha i didnt even know there were photos!!
thats classic!!


----------



## mango (Jul 3, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hahahahashah NO fucking way!! This is us!!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenstills/sets/72057594123537334/
> I was wondering for a moment because i couldnt remember my hair.. then i remember i had red fake braids and an undercut.. and i totally remembered my wee pal there!! hahaha i didnt even know there were photos!!
> thats classic!!



*Very cheeky!

So how did she take it???

*


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 4, 2009)

She is gorgeous isn't she? And her shoes are super cute!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 4, 2009)

mango said:


> *Very cheeky!
> 
> So how did she take it???
> 
> *


She kinna looked over ..but she got rushed into her car. We were in the paper the next day, just a few lines saying why we did it, which was basically because we were sitting bored at college and heard she was in Glasgow. The article also said we threw our cigars at her car, which wasn't true!! Grrrrr.. Thats great though..i had no idea there were pics!


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 5, 2009)

-Jim


----------



## Diego (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow she is very beautiful!


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 5, 2009)

Diego said:


> Wow she is very beautiful!



She doesn't suck. (Oops, I forgot about that . . .) 

Yes, she is very beautiful . . . 

 -Jim


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 5, 2009)

I would be BAMFFing all over that.


----------



## CamileL (Jul 5, 2009)

I must be in the minority then because I have never found her to be much in the looks department. :/


----------



## kayrae (Jul 6, 2009)

mergirl, you rascal!



mergirl said:


> COR! Is what i actually thought!
> When she came to Glasgow for her book signing, me and my friend from college went dressed up as bill clinton! Ahh..we were young.. We had cigars and everything!


----------



## LurkingBBW (Jul 6, 2009)

Observer said:


> Just to prove how well chubby girls can hold their looks, here is a June, 2009, photo of America's favorite ex-Jenny Craig spokesperson.


Hold her looks? She's only about 32 or 33 now!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah, she is practically a wizened old hag. Thank goodness i have another few years before i am THAT old! lmao.. Though, i am sure she will look beautiful in 10, 20 years from now too!


----------



## Rosie (Jul 8, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> ehhh if she was only heavier.




This is just as rude as those who say "if only she would lose some weight".


----------



## Rebel (Jul 8, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> it's called cropping
> 
> ask your family



hee hee hee hee
THAT was funny! Mean, but awfully darned funny!


----------



## Rebel (Jul 8, 2009)

Observer said:


> Just to prove how well chubby girls can hold their looks, here is a June, 2009, photo of America's favorite ex-Jenny Craig spokesperson.



Hey Y'all, follow the link and check out all three photos of Monica. She's prettier now than you remember.

Thanks to Observer for bringing this to our attention!


----------



## vcrgrrl (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, plus she's got nice hair.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 17, 2009)

DAMN. She's STILL fine after all this time!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't think she is preggers,I too look way more pregnant than she.Guys and gals she is just ummmmmm... fat?


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm just surprised anyone who became famous for a blow job can STILL garner any semblance of public interest. 

And why would a brilliant actor like Alan waste his time gabbing with an airhead like Monica Lewinski? She is lovely, but, I mean, he's _gay_.

Oh wait. She designs handbags.


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 22, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> ehhh if she was only heavier.



Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 22, 2009)

An airhead who has a masters degree in social psychology. Also, even if she were ' just ' a handbag designer, then I guess all artistic types should be viewed as airy.  Billy C would also have to be viewed as none too smart.


----------



## scorpioinco (Jul 22, 2009)

I've always thought she was cute as hell.


----------

